# simplify visa applications



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

I am trying to find more information about "President enacts diploma to simplify visa applications" but so far all I can find is

President enacts diploma to simplify visa applications - The Portugal News

Anyone got further information sources upon this ?


----------

